# Record Keeping



## Ebreeggy (Aug 20, 2015)

Hello All!
My husband and I are starting the process of starting our own goat business. I am wanting to know how you keep records of your goats? Paper and pen? Software/Program? Any other helpful tips and tricks would be very helpful. 

Thank you in Advance!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I have two notebooks for record keeping. In one I write the date and anything that happened that day that I want to record. In the other one I have a page for when does kid, when they get bred, when I buy a goat when I sell a goat, etc.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

I EasyKeeper  it's really been a lifesaver. Keeps record of a lot of things I wouldn't have thought about, the biggest thing is just keeping up with it.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm a paper girl. I have a very nice zip-up notebook and all my goat records go inside. Registrations, health records, expenses, income, ideas...

You'll do best if you really think over how YOU tend to operate and select something that fits YOUR style. Otherwise you will hate it and won't keep up with it.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I use Microsoft word documents and back them up via email.  That's just what works for me ... I'm an artist and I have so many notebooks (I sketch out everything by hand first) that if I added a goat notebook it would be lost forever. :lol: This has happened twice.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

I use Easykeeper as well. I have a free life time subscription because I signed up a couple years ago when it was brand spankin' new and they needed people to use it and give feedback. Otherwise it is $20 a month and I would be using excell spreadsheets.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I use Excel, I have a "Template" tab with columns set-up for recording vaccinations, breedings, deworming, hoof trims, DOB, etc. Then I copy this template tab for each individual goat. I print them out and store them in a binder with registration papers etc. and hand write on them throughout the year then every once in awhile go back in to Excel and input the info.


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

I like to do everything with pen and ink. I keep individual health and maintenance records on each animal - and also a sheet in the front of my binder with all maintenance done on whole herd. Also have a barn birthing record in the front of binder. Can see at a glance who is who. Date-what was done and list their names. I also keep a calender on the table of my goat work area and write down everything done on that. It works for me - and the calender is a double check. I am referring to it all the time. I don't ever throw away the calender either - have gone back to double check breeding dates or shot dates many times. My memory is not the best anymore and computer programs wouldn't work in my barn area. My binder is there and available all the time. Works great if someone is interested in a goat - everything about her is right there under our nose. 
Under her birthing record I show how many kids, if easy birth, any problem or meds given and how many days she went before kidding. All details and it helps a lot. I have noticed that the pregnancy days are very similar from year to year.


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

Paper for me.


----------



## Ebreeggy (Aug 20, 2015)

Would anybody be willing to share a picture or how they have it set up? I am just struggling with the best way to have everything organized.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you are doing a business, some type of software would be best.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I also use EasyKeeper and love it!  super easy to use and it's easy to print things off and just have it all there for buyers


----------



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

I use ranch manager for keeping track of health and stuff like that. I have a folder for receipts, and I go through at tax time to calculate everything out that I spent. I also keep a running log of everything I sell (goats, rabbits, chickens, ducks, eggs, etc). I'm guess Ranch manager could probably keep track of a lot of the extra stuff for me, but I don't get into it often. Just when a doe kids or I do treatments.


----------

